# dev-libs/boost:0/1.52 und dev-libs/icu:0/52

## schmidicom

Als erstes vorweg, ich habe nicht die Absicht mich hier zu beschweren. Das soll eine Verständnisfrage werden bezüglich der Art und Weise wie Pakete freigegeben werden.

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das sich "boost:0/1.52" nicht mit "icu:0/52" (welches erst kürzlich freigegeben wurde) bauen lässt wenn das USE-Flag "icu" aktiv ist, erst mit boost:0/1.53 klappte das bauen wieder einwandfrei. Und obwohl es dafür scheinbar auch einen Bugreport gibt wurde das neue icu trotzdem freigegeben.

Wurde der Bugreport beim freigeben von "icu:0/52" übersehen oder einfach als irrelevant angesehen?Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Jun 06, 2014 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fijoldar

Also hier gab es mit den beiden genannten Versionen keine Probleme. Hat alles sauber durch kompiliert. Wie man sehen kann, habe ich ebenfalls das icu USE Flag aktiviert.

```
[I] dev-libs/boost

     Available versions:  1.52.0-r6(0/1.52){tbz2} ~1.53.0-r1(0/1.53) ~1.54.0-r1(0/1.54) ~1.55.0-r1(0/1.55.0)^t {context debug doc icu mpi +nls python static-libs +threads tools PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_6 python2_7 python3_2 python3_3"}

     Installed versions:  1.52.0-r6{tbz2}(12:03:39 27.05.2014)(icu nls threads -debug -doc -mpi -python -static-libs -tools PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python2_6 -python3_2")

     Homepage:            http://www.boost.org/

     Description:         Boost Libraries for C++

```

```
[I] dev-libs/icu

     Available versions:  51.2-r1(0/51.2) 51.2-r2(0/51.2){tbz2} 52.1(0/52){tbz2} {debug doc examples static-libs ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  52.1{tbz2}(11:59:15 27.05.2014)(-debug -doc -examples -static-libs ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Homepage:            http://www.icu-project.org/

     Description:         International Components for Unicode
```

----------

## schmidicom

Ich konnte dieses Problem inzwischen auf drei verschiedenen Installationen (Laptop, Arbeits-PC und Home-PC) beobachten und auch ein MAKEOPTS="-j1" half dann nicht mehr weiter.

Naja "boost" scheint ja schon öfters für das eine oder andere Mysterium gesorgt zu haben.

----------

## Fijoldar

Nur ein Schuss ins Blaue: Kann evtl. auch die Python Version eine Rolle spielen? Ich baue hier alles noch mit Python 2.7, da Python 3 eher mal Probleme macht. Das könnte zumindest einen Unterschied ausmachen.

----------

## schmidicom

Bei mir ist auch Python 2.7 als Default hinterlegt und das auf all meinen Installationen:

```
Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.3
```

```
$ grep PYTHON /etc/portage/make.conf

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"
```

----------

## schmidicom

@Fijoldar

Nur so aus neugier, was für eine Version vom GCC benutzt du?

----------

## Fijoldar

Ich nutze hier GCC 4.7.3 aus amd64 stable

```
Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.17, 3.13.11-ck x86_64)
```

----------

## schmidicom

Ich benutze den GCC 4.8.2 und das eigentlich fast überall.

Dann wird es wohl eher eine dreierkombi sein die das Problem verursacht.

dev-libs/boost:0/1.52 + dev-libs/icu:0/52 + sys-devel/gcc:4.8Last edited by schmidicom on Fri Jun 06, 2014 9:39 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fijoldar

Teste es doch einfach mal mit der stabilen GCC Version  :Wink: .

----------

## schmidicom

Gerade getestet und es bricht auch mit gcc 4.7 ab, also kann es das auch nicht sein.

Nicht das ich jetzt darauf angewiesen wäre immerhin lässt sich boost eine Version höher fehlerfrei kompilieren aber es würde mich trotzdem interessieren was der Grund dafür ist.Last edited by schmidicom on Sat Jun 07, 2014 9:09 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

hi schmidicom,

also ich habe auch die beiden Packete buaen können:

```
[I] dev-libs/boost

     Available versions:  1.52.0-r6(0/1.52) ~1.53.0-r1(0/1.53) ~1.54.0-r1(0/1.54) ~1.55.0-r1(0/1.55.0)^t {context debug doc icu mpi +nls python static-libs +threads tools PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_6 python2_7 python3_2 python3_3"}

     Installed versions:  1.52.0-r6(00:46:12 04.06.2014)(icu nls python threads -debug -doc -mpi -static-libs -tools PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python2_6 -python3_3")

     Homepage:            http://www.boost.org/

     Description:         Boost Libraries for C++

```

```
[I] dev-libs/icu

     Available versions:  51.2-r1(0/51.2) 51.2-r2(0/51.2) 52.1(0/52) {debug doc examples static-libs ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installed versions:  52.1(14:20:06 11.02.2014)(-debug -doc -examples -static-libs ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Homepage:            http://www.icu-project.org/

     Description:         International Components for Unicode

```

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-4.7.3 *
```

Ich habe auch keine Probleme. Du hast bei boost dein PYTHON Useflag deaktiviert. Vielleicht ist es das?

Python 2.7 Verwende ich übrigens auch.

Welche Fehlermeldung wird denn ausgespuckt? Vielleicht hilft das auch weiter.

----------

## schmidicom

So ich habe es jetzt auf dem Laptop (wo das USE Flag python aktiv ist) nochmal mit GCC 4.8 versucht und das build.log auf meine owncloud hochgeladen.

https://shschmid.dyndns.ch/owncloud/public.php?service=files&t=e5d90b8611bd2fdf6683f1631ed4ca91

----------

